# Braxton hicks/slow labour contractions increased maternal heart rate



## PinknBlue (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I hope you can help me.

I am 40 weeks tomorrow and have been getting regular contractions for a week now. They are either regular (20 mins between lasting 1-2 mins) and not that painful or irregular and hurt a bit.

The thing is I know when one is coming on becuase before I get the tightness and/or the pain my heart starts racing, I put my hand to my tummy and its rock hard, then I either get pain or not. Some also bring a hot flush.

The midwife (not my usual one) said she hadnt heard of this before and it might be anxiety - which would make perfect sense but I dont understand how I can be anxious if the heart racing is the first indicator that a contraction is coming on.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance

Love
Becky
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not sure myself either!  Often, contractions start before you feel them being tight, so it could be just your body's reactions t them starting.  If it is still carrying on tomorrow, or you are still concerned, ring the hospital,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## PinknBlue (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.

Also wanted to say a HUGE congratulations on your pregnancy!

Love
Becky
xx


----------

